# GAME: Favourite Fish! :D



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

hello everybody,

i'm sorry mods if i posted this in the wrong spot, please feel free to move it wherever you see fit.

i was just thinking that it would be nice to know of people favorite fish.
you just post down your favorite fish ( please be specific ) and it doesn't matter if someone has already posted your favorite fish.

Oh, and also, you can post again another of your favourite fish if you want. 

i dunno about this, but 'Maybe' we could post a pic of the fish aswell so this thread will help other people identify there fish?  

i'll get the ball rolling....

My favorite fish would have to be.........Blue eye panaque ( gotta go with the classic :lol:  ) 

heres a pic...










best regards, flatcam1


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

this is a hard 1 but ill say one of my fave freshwater fish is the denison barb!


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

The Bolivian Ram


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

Discus!


----------



## mvirata (Feb 10, 2007)

Not really a fish but he is my favorite aquatic creature!


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

anoter of my faves is this extraordinary lil guy! the whiptail catfish


----------



## mvirata (Feb 10, 2007)

lioness501 said:


> anoter of my faves is this extraordinary lil guy! the whiptail catfish


WOW how big does he get and what do you keep him in the tank with. I WANT ONE :BIGweepy:


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Love my Loaches.

Botia striata. What can I say - they dance.


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Peppermint Bristlenose!!!!!    

not many people will have these....


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't play single favorites.:wink2: Hence I chose to pick many pics of a lot of my favorite fish.:brow:

*Cardinal Tetra*
~I love these babies. Anyone who disagrees get a splat on the face with a custard pie.







:tongue:









*False-Rummy Nose Tetra*
*http://www.fishforum.com/userpix/51_Resized_IMG_0290_1.jpg*

*Flame Tetra*
~My sweetie pie has now grown.:sob: :checkedout:
The pic shows a 2 cm flame.:sarcastic: Right, now he's 4 cm.









*Red-Phantom Tetra*
~Right now, this fish is ripe with eggs. This is not a new pic of course.:wink2:









*Black Neon Tetra*
~Not a baby anymore.:lol: She's about 5 cm.









*Penguin Tetra*









*Blue Ram*
~I missed the dear boy.:sob:









*Praecox Rainbowfish*
~Another baby I miss.:sob:









*Glass Bloodfin*









I need to relax. I'm suffering from anxiety after seeing those pictures of my babies.:shake: Now where do I fit in?:sarcastic: Losing them is a pain.


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

mvirata said:


> WOW how big does he get and what do you keep him in the tank with. I WANT ONE :BIGweepy:


i dont actually have a whiptail cat, but id love 1 they r amazing. i dont know alot about them but i last saw 1 in my lfs and he was a bit expensive!!!


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

lioness501 said:


> mvirata said:
> 
> 
> > WOW how big does he get and what do you keep him in the tank with. I WANT ONE :BIGweepy:
> ...


they grow to about 30cm. beautiful fish.

zoidburg ( albino C.Aenus )


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

not trying to get off topic but 

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1881

whiptail cats, 7.99 each


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

thats a lot cheaper than my lfs! if they grow to 30 cm my tank is too small


----------

